# Network Technicians in Acapulco



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

I have 3 different routers connected to my cablemas internet at my house

first router for my wife and anyone else that wants to use the internet at my house

second router set to USA dns ( so i everything returns to me in English ) 

third router connect to a dedicated ip vpn i pay yearly, lets me bank online and stream american sites that are blocked due to geo location 

hoping for a English speaking expat can help me


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

SirRon said:


> I have 3 different routers connected to my cablemas internet at my house
> 
> first router for my wife and anyone else that wants to use the internet at my house
> 
> ...


wife kid router hosed can't figure out why


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

Here are a few steps you can try to get it going again. First, unplug the power cord from the router, wait about 30 seconds, then plug it back in. NOTE, you have to physically unplug it, not just turn it off via the power switch.

If that does not solve the problem, you can try resetting the router to factory settings. The reset "button" is usually recessed, look for a pin-hole in the back or front. You will need to use something like a straightened paperclip. Push and hold for at least 10 seconds. NOTE, this will return the router to its factory settings and remove / delete any custom configuration such as router name and security settings.

If neither of those two things work, buy a new router.


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

figured out my problem, 2 of the 3 routers had same ip address, changed one of them, every thing is running now

just getting a lot of dns errors, the free google ones seem to be giving the issue

so anyone know any others that are free and work well in mexico? ( I use this to default my searches to english )


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

SirRon said:


> figured out my problem, 2 of the 3 routers had same ip address, changed one of them, every thing is running now
> 
> just getting a lot of dns errors, the free google ones seem to be giving the issue
> 
> so anyone know any others that are free and work well in mexico? ( I use this to default my searches to english )



I have no problem using using Google's Public DNS with Telcel's DSL service. An alternative is to use Open DNS. Below is a link with info on set-up for both Google and Open DNS. It assumes use of a Verizon router but will work with most all routers and ISP's. Seems like a complicated set-up with 3 routers. If you are using wireless make sure that each uses a different channel or frequency or you may get a bit of "cross talk" Nearby routers or devices using 2.4 or 5.8 frequencies may also result in interference if all are on the same channel. Bueno suerte!!

How to Setup Your Verizon FIOS Router with OpenDNS or Google DNS

For more specifics from Google with settings for both IPv4 and IPv6.

https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using


----------

